# Troubleshooting my 50D



## HeatherMarie (Nov 14, 2011)

Help! My 50D is on the fritz! When I try & take a pic everything seems to be working fine! But when I hold down the shutter to snap the pic NOTHING happens.  Then I'll keep trying and after a few minutes it WILL take a few shots but then stop working again for 10 minutes.  I've tried a new battery, new SD cards, new lenses & had it professional cleaned.  HELP! The light in the lower right corner (yellow circle) just keeps blinking as if the camera is busy.  But I haven't even taken any pics so I'm sure it's not saving info to the SD card.  I have photo shoots scheduled this week & I am freaking out! If anyone has ANY ideas as to what this could be or has encountered a similiar issue please chime in!  Thanks so much!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 14, 2011)

You may find some useful troubleshooting/support info here:  Canon U.S.A. : Professional Imaging Products : EOS 50D


----------



## Overread (Nov 14, 2011)

A few ideas:

1) Reset the camera back to factory settings (menu option on that) since this might well disable a setting (or several) that you've enabled and forgotten that you've enabled (common culprits would be enabling Mirror Lock up and enabling Long Exposure Noise Reduction)

2) Are you using the popup flash? If so remember that it will have to recharge between being used and if you're using it in low light (thus putting out a lot of power with it) it will take longer to recharge between shots.


----------

